# Inside the Akios Shuttle, an Avg Joe's perspective......



## huckfinn38

I have been interested in this reel for several months. After Tommy's review I really became even more interested in the reel. Then I found one at a steal and had to jump on it. Let me just say, I have owned a lot of reels, and this one is pretty interesting so far. I got it yesterday around 3 pm and had it opened up by 4 pm....
Here are pics of the reel.
















Looks are just like an 6500 Abu with a Zzeta or QTC frame. It comes with a power handle and a swept handle that would be nice for field work.








The power handle that comes with the Shuttle is slightly bigger than a stock Abu power handle which is really nice. I would say it is in between a Penn 525 Mag handle and an Abu power handle.








The low profile 1 piece frame is solid. It is heavier that the Zzeta frames and the QTC frames. I have not verified this but I would guess that Abu side plates would fit fine on this frame. I will probably verify this tonight.








The spool looks just like an Abu 6500 spool. However Akios has done something that Abu has not. They have been able to combine a bullet spacer and keep the clicker cog on the spool. The bullet spacer goes through the cog towards the bearing. This means the reel can double as a distance reel and a fishing reel. On Abu's, distance casters are notorious for taking the cog of the spool and replacing it with a long bullet spacer. There is less friction by doing this than have a cog rub against the traditional brass spacer. Most Abu Mag Elites do not come with clickers and have the speed bullet. I think it is an awesome advancement that Akios can combine the 2 so the reel can double as a fishing reel and a tourney reel. I was able to check to see if Abu 6500 stock bearings fit the Akios Shuttle and they did. This means break out the Rocket Abec 7 ceramic bearings.
















As for the right side of the reel, it is solid like an Abu, and actually looks just like an opened up Abu 6500. I would bet if I took more time, I would discover that parts for the right side plate (ie gears and drag) are inner changeable. The Akios Shuttle comes stock with carbon washers. 








The left side plate is interesting to say the least. It looks like a Penn 525 Mag unit. There is quite a bit of variability in the mag. My magnets all came at ++++ or ----. I had drill in the back two of the magnets, pop them out, and reverse them. I like +-+- set up in my magnets. This was not hard to do.








More about the sideplates. They are solid like the Abu Chrome Rockets. I would guess they are coated brass like the Chrome Rockets. 
I am hitting the field today with the reel and will post more. For me this is more of a fishing reel than a field reel. The main reason is the magnets back off clock wise. I back mine of wrong from everybody else. I would also want a little more viariability if I were going to use as a field reel. Will post more thoughts on it tonight or tomorrow after my field work....


----------



## AbuMike

Very nice write up. One question......I was under the impression the drive line was a combo Brass and SS. Is it??


----------



## Tommy

Great work Jeb!!


----------



## Tommy

AbuMike said:


> Very nice write up. One question......I was under the impression the drive line was a combo Brass and SS. Is it??


Here are the specs... http://www.akiosfishingtackle.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=Rjr18KEQNKs=&tabid=2159

Tommy


----------



## AbuMike

Ok, I guess not.......


----------



## dsurf

Jeb, thanks for the info. You mentioned you'd like more variability in the mag....How many revolutions of the knob from completely ON to completely OFF? Thanks...


----------



## ReelKingin

you my friend are a tad bit more hands on than a average joe...lol....awesome write up for sure and break down! Can't wait to hear your field thoughts on the reel


----------



## Led

about 3/4's of 1 full turn


----------



## huckfinn38

As Led says 3/4 of 1 turn. I threw it multiple times today on a CTS Makoi. I was able to throw it with the magnets all the way off with no fluff. I think when i swtched the magnets to +-+- then i have too much polarity going on. I came home and took one of the magnets out and just have +-+. Hudak and i both threw the reel with .35 Sakuma (love this line) and a 175 gram weight. His best cast was with 3 clicks from completely off and his distance was 543. My best cast was with no magnets on at 540. I look forward to hitting the field with one less magnet. Overall i like the reel. The Abu sideplates DO NOT fit the Akios cage. I think the Akios reels are nicer then todays Abu's. The mag mechanism has alot of plastic parts so i am anxious to see how these hold up over time. I am also anxious to see how this reel will hold up after a couple seasons being fished hard...im guessing it will do just fine. Our day of casting the shuttle was cut short by hudak's blowup. See below lol.....


----------



## mtbrider

hey jeb, anything you would do to get it ready to fish?


----------



## huckfinn38

Clean the bearings. Check your mag set up. If yours is ++++ make sure you can cast it that way before hitting the beach...


----------



## Hudak

I was able to get one cast off with that reel. Felt smooth. The second cast, I went to get on it, and the shock knot caught an eye. Dissapointing to say the least. 543' first time touching the rod/reel, this little firecracker has potential. I am looking forward to throwing it this coming Sun. I will have my SX out as well to do some 'off the cuff' comparisons.  Plus I think we are going to give the 757ctm a workout as well....

That is not to say the sx and shuttle should be necessarily compared for casting ability, I am just dumb enough to try.

Robert


----------



## huckfinn38

I was able to get this reel fast enough. I took a magnet out and am now running +-+. Reel fluffs close at the halfway point. I hit 579 with 175 grams, .35 sakuma, and a Cast Pro 6-10oz rod.


----------



## lil red jeep

With all the new interest in the Akios line, I imagine this site has more first hand info available than the majority of other fishing sites. Therefore, I humbly nominate this thread be sent for eternity in the P&S Hall of Fame...also known as the bible!


----------



## Ronn

Took my akios 656shuttle fishing for big carps yesterday. Landed a 34lbs carp using 15 lbs P-line original line. Reel casted very far with no backlash. I lost a rig early on when the bait went too far and hit the floating buoy and tangle with it....Drag was smooth. The only thing I wish for on this reel would be a faster gear ratio. I lost several fish when the fish decided to run toward me and I could not keep up with the fish. The reel casted so far once said and done I only have almost 1/2 line left on the spool. At the gear ratio this reel has, I couldn't gain much line with smaller diameter spool. I will have to load the reel up to the brim of spool and hopefully I won't have this problem.


----------



## Tracker16

Gotta love that solid frame. If I didn't already have four 6500's I would have to get one


----------



## Hooked Up

anyone found out how much 17tri they will hold


----------



## NTKG

enough


----------



## Hooked Up

now thats some informative information.........


----------



## NTKG

Hooked Up said:


> now thats some informative information.........


excellent use of alliteration there! lol.

I'll define better, lets try this. I fish 17lb on my 6500's. As of yet I have not been spooled, nor what I consider very worried about it (beach and piers with bad current).

the 6500 holds 245/14 stated, and the shuttle does 300/15 stated.

If your asking about drum fishing I think your fine, although like all the abus the drag/retrieve ratio/cranking power leave a little something to be desired.

next time I spool up, i will try and get better intel for ya


----------

